# Where can I find classic car rhinestone designs?



## jrcshirts (Oct 16, 2012)

Where can I find a local business in Florida who sells classic car rhinestone designs?


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you want the designs so you can cut the template and press yourself or are you looking for the completed transfer so all you have to do is press ?
Florida is BIG!... it would help to know why local matters and/or where you are located.
Also what kind of cars are you calling 'classic' ?
Many of the people on this Forum make transfers all day long and ship.
LEO


----------



## jrcshirts (Oct 16, 2012)

I am looking for a completed transfer so all I have to do is press it. I am located in Apollo Beach. I would just prefer to stay locally around the area or somewhere in Florida. Local matters so I can help support the local businesses in or around the area. Classic car as in 1980s and older (Corvette, Belair, Duster, etc.) Thank you.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

What did you have in mind to start with?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

would there not be some issue of trademark/copyright in doing this...like doing a ford mustang with the original logo...or the GM logo and Corvette and early Chevy models...I think I read in the past about the word 'Chevy' being protected by GM


----------



## jrcshirts (Oct 16, 2012)

I would like to start with a 1965 Ford Mustang.

You can email me [email protected]. I would also like to know what prices you charge.

Thank you


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep there might be



charles95405 said:


> would there not be some issue of trademark/copyright in doing this...like doing a ford mustang with the original logo...or the GM logo and Corvette and early Chevy models...I think I read in the past about the word 'Chevy' being protected by GM


----------

